# My emersed plants



## jose_j (11 Apr 2014)

Hi,

just to show you some pictures of my emersed project. It is just a plastic box to keep some plant species alive in order to use them for future submersed setups. The botton is filled with 10 cm of water from my dutch tank. Substrate is a mix of old substrate from old tanks, including H.E.L.P. Advanced Soil, JBL AquaBasis and JBL Manado. I did some holes in the walls in order to allow ventilation. It is placed under the shadow of a fig tree, direct sunlight is not good for them, at least here in the Balearic Islands where the sunlight is so intense.

Plant species are:

Alternanthera reineckii "mini"
Hedyotis salzmannii
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia"
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma
Lindernia rotundifolia
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia repens "red"
Ludwigia sp.
Sagittaria subulata






Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" in bloom









Hygrophila polysperma close-up





Hope you like them as much as I do!

All the best,

Jose


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Apr 2014)

Wow that its awesome. I like them all. I did some staurogyne repens and it grew everyday.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Apr 2014)

Feels good that I'm not the only one who can't just dump cuttings and have them grow emersed


----------

